# Tàng kinh cát > Tài liệu & chương trình tiện ích khác >  Tài liệu bộ điều khiển CNC LNC

## CKD

*Tài liệu bộ điều khiển CNC LNC (Leading Numerical Controller)*

Gần đây mình có tiếp cận đến máy CNC gỗ dùng bộ điều khiển LNC MW2200 của Taiwan.
Bộ điều khiển có vẻ như chạy trên nền máy tính nhúng, OS là linux thì phải?!, mình không rỏ lắm, chỉ đoán vậy.

Máy được chuyển giao nhưng không có tài liệu đi kèm. Sử dụng cũng không quá khó vì khá là trực quan. Mình có lục tìm tài liệu nhưng không thấy đâu hết. Có một tài liệu có liên quan có thể tham khảo.

Bộ mà mình tiếp cận có giao diện tiếng anh nên cũng không khó để làm quen.

----------

hoctap256, khacson_vnpt, Princehercules, quanghuytran.ln2018, TRI_THANH_CNC, xtvn

----------

